# reorder channel list



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

quick question (although i think i unfortunately know the answer already)...
can i change the channel list order (not the actual numbers), eg, can i have, for example, the guide display this order bbc1, bbc2, bbc3, bbc4, itv1, itv2 etc....

Having not been able to sucesfully google for the info i'm thinking this isn't possible, but i would be happy to be proved wrong


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Not on a standard TiVo


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Sounds like there should be a "but ..." in there?


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, why would you want to change the order?

If you've deselected any channels that you don't watch or want to record from then only your 'favourite' channels will be listed anyway...


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I would be interested in having channels that i watch most regularly appear first.

So when I hit the guide button I'd BBC1, 2, ITV1, 2, 3, CH4, CH5, Skysports 1 etc, Movies 1 etc and then other channels I watch less often appear afterwards.

Can't speak for the OP though


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

thats my reasons too Raisltin. It's annoying to have to keep skipping pages of channels just to get the ones you want every time. Deselecting channels is no good, because there *might* be something on the channel once in a blue moon.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Have you tried using "favourite" channels? You can toggle the onscreen overlay to only show a subset if you prefer.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

Yeah, but it still only shows them in the preset order, not in the order I would prefer.

Not to worry, not a big deal.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The ultimate answer, of course, is just not to watch live TV


----------



## GoOrienteering (May 27, 2010)

Far from ideal, but you could delete all channels and add them back in the order that you want them.
One downside to this is that you would have to reenter passwords.

On new Tivos, go to the channel and press "*", then select move.


----------

